# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Australian Plants?

## AAron

Does anyone have any suggestions on plants that are from Australia that I can use in a 55 Gallon Dumpy Tree Frog Mosquitofish Paludarium? Water plants or anything, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

sezzakin

----------

